
Crossing the Canyon: Product Manager to Product Leader - avoidboringppl
https://www.reforge.com/blog/crossing-the-canyon-product-manager-to-product-leader
======
nicooo
In my opinion, there are many valuable lessons for any IC moving into a people
management role. PMs are not as unique as they might think.

